# Anxiety or GERD? Or both? Need another opinion :S



## SweetIllusion (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been suffering Anxiety + Panic Disorder for almost 2 years now, and before that I've had GERD for around 5-6 years. I've always been on 20mg Nexium as a baseline suppprt dosage but since my Anxiety appeared, so did more reflux/heartburn issues. However lately, I've been put on Cymbalta and I've noticed my stomach has had a lot more discomfort. I had moderate heartburn the other day, and I've been taking 20mg Nexium in the morning and 20mg at night. However I don't know if that's keeping my stomach lining protected from both the Cymbalta (I've read Cymbalta can cause gastric bleeding and irritation in rare cases) and the anxiety/stress. Anyway, lately I've been having this awful nausea that does not go away. It feels like I have this urge to gag the entire time, and even breathing causes it to worsen. And it doesn't go away. It comes in little waves and just continues. It's almost like there's something at the back of my throat causing sensitivty on my gag reflex the whole time.I had Xaxax to see if it was a panic attack, but that didn't seem to make a difference. I then took Zofran (Ondansetron) twice, and that didn't settle the nausea much either. After 5 hours of misery I tried an antacid and that seemed to be the only thing that gave me some relief for a short period of time. I'm not sure if that was coincidence with the other drugs I took, or if it really was an acid issue. So I'm wondering, is this a case of bad GERD/Reflux acid issues or was that more anxiety related? As I do experience nausea from my anxiety too, but never so bad like this. Any help, advice, or just thoughts are greatly appreciated. I want to know I'm not alone right now.


----------



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

More than likely it's an irritated Esophagus from gerd, that would explain the feeling of having something stuck in your throat is the pain sharp under the breastbone too?Severe Gerd can do this, make sure you drink plenty of cool liquids when this happens, camolile tea helps too.


----------

